

Help me what i must do - bsitum

I&#x27;m homeless, hungry, sick(tooth ace, chronic constipation, dehydration) and<p>have no money($0). My parents are ignore me. I live in Indonesia.<p>I don&#x27;t have bank accounts. What should I do? I have plan to<p>do suicide but even do suicide require money.<p>I need 100$&#x2F;month only drink water and eat rices and eggs. Please what I must do Thanks!<p>Can I work for you I write about how god exist without religion.
======
justplay
Please don't do suicide. There are lot of thing you can do. What exactly you
are suffering ? what is the reason that you don't have any money ? what you
tried it ?

I'm not sure i can help you with money but i can give you advice and show you
the track. Feel free to reply this comment... i will try my best to help
you..(if i don't, there are certainly lot of great people here in HN to help
you)

------
tantalor
Post your writing. Get an editor. Get published.

------
5414h
I'm sorry for you man

